

On Charging Money: A Post for Freelancers - lionhearted
http://www.roborooter.com/post/1288/on-charging-money/

======
wizard_2
It's a pleasure to see my writing on Hacker News. I freelanced for 5 years and
highly recommend it to anyone trying to break into any industry. It gave me
the freedom to learn though working then any one job would have. I would go
back in a heart beat, except currently working with a great team at a finance
company. I've got some great projects ahead of me that I want to do before I'd
consider moving on. I'm also learning more then I've ever had to before and
it's exhilarating.

This post was written mainly for my brother and a few friends who are
currently freelancing (web designers, graphics designers, and computer
technicians) here in New York City.

